# Just Rewards



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ac442a-7faf-11e8-a63f-7b5d2aba7ac5_story.html

I really enjoyed this story, from the standpoint of a dog getting a young man off of the couch and a slacker destiny to fame, fortune and a career. Skylar deserves his own mansion and spa for keeping the faith and being a very good boy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a remarkable story. Mfmst thanks for sharing it.


----------

